# keyword list



## fotojensen (Jan 17, 2009)

I just have to tell that Lightroom rocks, all the way :cheesy:
A friend of mine has done a huge job making all of Europe's bird in a hierarchy build key word list. This is so powerful, when i ad a birds name i get all the needed keyword on that bird, family, Latin name, English name and so on. He also have a list on animals in Europe, in this way key wording is taken up to a new level.  In this way of organizing my keywords i just think of all the possibility's, plants, geographic and so on.
I have all my images in a well planed structure, all my keywords in a well planed structure, all my developed images in a well planed structure. I just got so happy about this keyword list that i had to tell you that :mrgreen:

All the best Kai


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 17, 2009)

Great, Kai.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Jan 17, 2009)

Kai, that is so great to hear. I have a penchant for photographing birds myself. 

I appreciate all the develop module that Adobe is trying to produce, but my real interest in the program is the DAM. The RAW development is wonderful too, but the fine work is best left to Ps, so far, in my opinion.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 17, 2009)

I have moved this thread to the lounge where it may be more appropriate. SInce it is not LR Specific.

Don


----------

